

And this is why I think Palantir is behind PRISM - SomeoneWeird
http://someoneweird.github.io/blog/blog/2013/06/09/its-a-trap-slash/

======
ethanbond
Palantir makes multiple products.

What their rep said is they sell a product that happens to be called Prism,
and that product is used for banking.

Do a bit of reading and you'd also discover some high-ups in Palantir got
there after attempting to develop a similar system in-house with US government
intelligence agencies. IIRC, it's not known whether those programs were
successful.

Did you actually just try to prove that Palantir has military/intelligence
contracts to prove their involvement with NSA's PRISM?

------
o0-0o
And why is the CIA an investor?

